# Doesn't say who tipped



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Got a 2 dollar tip yesterday and in the history it doesn't say who it was from.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

A tip from a previous days trips?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

It was from Uberfunitis. He insisted it remains anonymous so it doesn't destroy his online persona.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> It was from Uberfunitis. He insisted it remains anonymous so it doesn't destroy his online persona.


Not at all, I am more than willing to tip when there is incentive to do so.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> A tip from a previous days trips?


Doubt it. It says that day.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Got a 2 dollar tip yesterday and in the history it doesn't say who it was from.


You got a tip. What are you complaining about again?


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Got a 2 dollar tip yesterday and in the history it doesn't say who it was from.


Does it MATTER???


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> It was from Uberfunitis. He insisted it remains anonymous so it doesn't destroy his online persona.


Uberfuntis does not like to Tip? Why not?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DenverRose said:


> Uberfuntis does not like to Tip? Why not?


LOL I'll add this to my list of reasons I know you're a troll. A funny troll, though.


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> LOL I'll add this to my list of reasons I know you're a troll. A funny troll, though.


Haha. I'm joking. I know Uberfuntis does not like tips.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DenverRose said:


> Haha. I'm joking. I know Uberfuntis does not like tips.


I know you're joking. That's why you're a funny troll!


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

So when you click on transactions, and click on the tip amount, it doesn't give you the option to look at the trip history? Does it even say the day it occurred?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

effortx2 said:


> So when you click on transactions, and click on the tip amount, it doesn't give you the option to look at the trip history? Does it even say the day it occurred?


Now I see it but 2 days after he tipped.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

That's a little disappointing, I think anonymous tipping would be a really good feature to add.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

effortx2 said:


> That's a little disappointing, I think anonymous tipping would be a really good feature to add.


I disagree. I often have repeat passengers. I will drive a LOT farther if I know I'm going to get a good tip out of it. There is a guy I pick up and EVERY time I pick him up I get a $10 bill.

If tips were anonymous he'd not benefit from his generosity.

I have another pax that I have had multiple times on Lyft... never a tip. That's fine, but her rides are often REALLY short too, like two blocks. I would not take the ping if it was 28 minutes away but I take her pings if they are less than 15 minutes. 15 minutes is generous because she's a really pleasant person. For a stranger (like Uber where we can't see the names) I would probably skip even the 15 min ETA. I'll go a little farther out of my way for someone who will be pleasant and even farther out of my way for someone who will make it worth my time.

Hiding information about tips, destination, passenger name, etc. is almost NEVER good for the rider or driver. It forces the driver to assume the worst.

I also go farther out of my way on Lyft for a new passenger or a passenger rated over 4.8 stars. I hear in Chicago they don't show even rating. On Uber I do not, because the perfect 5's are reset ratings more often than new riders.

I like new riders because their expectations are lower as they often come from cabs. To a new rider, I provide a great ride, 5 stars. To all the guys used to being picked up in Select cars on X I think some rate me down just for my clunker alone.

If all I got was the pickup address of the ping, I'd probably not take any ping over 5 minutes away.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Well I meant it as an optional feature, not for every single tip. Some passengers like the attention, and there are probably many who don't. I think if it adds at least one tip to the cashout then it will have been worth it.


----------

